

Just turned off the python servers, Unscatter is now powered by Go. - jrussbowman
http://www.unscatter.com

======
jrussbowman
I'll be adding some more sources soon. Streamified needs to be added back.
Also considering a few other sources like Hacker News, Youtube and maybe
Flickr.

Overall switching from Python (Tornado) to Go was a pretty good experience.
Once I got a handle on the template package it was pretty easy sailing. The
only non-standard library I used was gorilla/mux for some url routing.

I do think that the end result code is more manageable than what had turned
into a pretty monolithic python script before. I also found using goroutines
much more enjoyable from a programming perspective than tornado's callbacks
and/or tornado.gen.

I did drop the multi-search functionality that unscatter had before. For those
who didn't use it, as you performed searches it would queue them up making a
big url you could book mark then quickly return to your searches. Right now
I'm considering doing some sort of log in process and providing that
functionality and maybe some other stuff at a premium. I'll also be
experimenting with some forms of advertising. Trying things like infolinks on
search results wasn't really working out.

